# "The Black Phone": "Doctor Strange"-Regisseur sorgt für Grauen



## PCGH-Redaktion (3. Mai 2022)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *"The Black Phone": "Doctor Strange"-Regisseur sorgt für Grauen* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

Hier geht es zum Artikel


----------



## SilentHunter (3. Mai 2022)

Horrorstreifen?? Was ist das was zum essen? Es gibt doch schon genug Reallife 
horror der reicht völlig aus.


----------

